# Fur around collar?



## Plushie (Aug 9, 2010)

Ever since we've had her I've noticed that Maple has some weird fur around her collar. It seems like it's broken or something.

(sorry for the bad quality images, I can't for the life of me figure out how to take close-up pics on my dad's DSLR. rageeee.)

Here's her 'regular' fur:









And what the area around her collar looks like:

























It isn't hurting her but certainly looks unsightly when you know it's there. 
Anyone else seen this before?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes, it's from wearing a collar too much. It is damaging her hair. No way to reverse it, but you can prevent it by taking her collar off when she is indoors. If she is the type of dog to bolt out the door and disappear though I'd just put up with the damaged hair and keep a collar on for identification purposes.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah, Sydney's got the same deal. I don't like it, but I don't see any solution except taking the collar off. Not sure if it has changed to growth pattern of the fur or just damaged the fur there currently.


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

I've heard that round collars, as opposed to flat collars, prevent that kind of coat damage in longer haired dogs.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Round or round braided leather collars didn't help and even super loose martingale leather or nylon collars didn't. I thought about it and my dogs were over 10 years old and had never bolted out the door so I am taking the risk. The hair recovers nicely.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes, rolled leather collars will minimize this considerably. A nice soft leather. Fit it correctly. A loose collar will shift around, causing more coat damage. Those wide nylon collars are terrible on coats. You will notice a difference with rolled leather, but it will take time for that damaged coat to shed out and new to come in.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

We used fur-saver collars on Frag for the first 8 months of his life and they kept his coat looking like he never wore one. 

When we started keeping his nylon collar on longer, we just give him more baths, brush the area more, and blow dry it out and the mark goes away after about two baths.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

Do you do a weekly grooming/exam with your dog? Y'know, check the teeth and nails, brush them out, feel them over for lumps, that kind of thing? That can be a really good opportunity to get that collar off and let that area breathe. Brush/comb out that area really well (make sure you dampen it first!) and let it dry (air dry or with a HV dryer, if you own one, but it doesn't really make a difference except that it might dry a little wavy) before you put the collar back on.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

My male Chow wears a thin, braided leather collar to hold his tags. It's very thin...think some of the thin metal show chokes. It slips over his head, rather than buckling. He's able to keep ID on but without getting coat issues. He has, however, also worn a rolled leather collar with no issues. There is a company that makes a very thin rolled leather buckle collar that we're going to be getting him soon.


----------



## Plushie (Aug 9, 2010)

Perfect, her nylon collar is torn so we were going to go collar-searching anyways. 
Maybe her collar's been too loose? I thought that a loose collar would help because it's not tight around the fur but what you said also makes sense, Graco.
I'll look into all your suggestions, thanks guys 8D In the meantime I'll just leave her collar off.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Just an FYI: The metal on some collars can also cause discoloration of fur, in addition to damage. It's pretty apparent on white dogs. I changed over to Lupine products and haven't had problems since.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Have you ever worn a ponytail all day and when you took it out, had a crease in your hair? Same concept, lol! I was going to suggest the rolled leather collars, too, I've heard a lot of show people use them for longer haired breeds. I've never heard of a fur-saver collar, though, I'm going to look that up!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Fur saver. 

Basic concept it just that the links are so big they lay flat on the coat , and it's loose too. Works like a choke chain with bigger links. Honestly didn't make much sense to me until I saw it on Frag and how well it kept his coat.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I'd use a rolled leather collar, or perhaps a fur saver (had not ever heard about them) & I would take the collar off at least through the nights. A collar's like a piece of clothing & clothing shouldn't be worn 24/7, IMO


----------



## climber (Apr 28, 2008)

Another vote for the fur saver, both our dogs wear them as their normal, daily collar. Their collars only come off when they are being crated, or over night when sleeping. Fur savers also make an excellent backup for a prong if you use one. Very versatile, convenient and doesn't smash/break the hair as much as most other collars.


----------

